# Psychic Talents



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> There are also moments where I have deja vu dreams.
> 
> Like one night, I dreamed being chased by evil entity and I ran into a house full of paintings and art crafts. In my drem, I flew from room to room, trying to get away from the entity. I forgot about my dream, until one day, months later, my friend ask me to accompanied her to this new museum that was just opened for few days. I was surprised because the museum is exactly the same with the house in my dream. Even the paintings and the statues were same!


It seems that your dreams have violated causal closure, which is theoretically impossible; flying in the face of everything our species knows about reality. Also, this information is subjective which cannot be held to any objective criteria, so your information is pretty much worthless. Looking at the accepted theories of mater and consciousness, you're probably making this up or are only delusional about the similarities between your dreams and your actual experiences. I would also guess that you are using such subjective, unverifiable, irrational stories to further some personal agenda that you are heavily invested in.

Please note that this sort of sarcasm makes me nauseous. :sad:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> Looking at the accepted theories of mater and consciousness, you're probably making this up or are only delusional about the similarities between your dreams and your actual experiences. I would also guess that you are using such subjective, unverifiable, irrational stories to further some personal agenda that you are heavily invested in.


Understandable POV.

If someone tells this story to me, I will doubt her as well. And there's nothing she says that could make me believe her.

This is my subjective experiences that I often had in the past. I have no proofs and no one witnessing my story other than myself and God. I do not expecting everybody to believe me, nor have I any hidden agenda. If you trust me, there's no benefit for me. And if you don't trust me, I lost nothing. I say it just like it is: subjective facts.

Perhaps someday, when men will be like moths scattered about, and the mountains will be like carded wool, and the earth is pounded to powder, and God and His angels come. That day, perhaps you will hear Him as my witness. Perhaps.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

I have those deja vu dreams, but they only extend into the extremely mundane.. though I will be disoriented from realizing I have dreamed about it. Otherwise I have nothing beyond normal intuition. (Normal I say. lol) 

My friends mother has a certain foresight. It's interesting considering her families involvement with things occult. Do you live in western culture? I think by adaptation, we in the west have grown blind to certain things.. (This is where 'm glad I'm not a Ti dominant)


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> Understandable POV.
> 
> If someone tells this story to me, I will doubt her as well. And there's nothing she says that could make me believe her.
> 
> ...


I hope I made it clear that I was being sarcastic. My reply was the default reaction of our culture which overrides experience with theory. "X happened to me." "No it didn't" I've never understood that mentality. I've experienced all sorts of crazy things that the current state of our science will tell me is impossible.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Apollo Celestio said:


> Do you live in western culture?


Nope, I live in Indonesia, South East Asia.



EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> I hope I made it clear that I was being sarcastic. My reply was the default reaction of our culture which overrides experience with theory. "X happened to me." "No it didn't" I've never understood that mentality.


Ah, I see. Sorry about my misunderstanding.



EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> I've experienced all sorts of crazy things that the current state of our science will tell me is impossible.


LOL. I know what you mean. If I told you every single experience I had with psychic things, you probably will send me to mental hospital right away. :crazy:


----------



## Gwenspirit (Aug 19, 2010)

This thread makes me believe in psychic abilities even more than I already did. I'm sure some people make it up but not every single one.

Case in point: WickedQueen clearly isn't the kind of person who believes in crap or says things to get a reaction. (Read her other posts.)

If she hadn't experienced it herself she probably wouldn't believe it either. She's very logical and real. She tells it like it is. More evidence that this kind of thing isn't just for Feeling types.

WickedQueen, I'd be very intimidated if you were my boss. You are very different from me, and frankly you scare the crap out of me, but you are awesome! :crazy:

I think my signature says it all for my opinion...


----------



## MilkyLatte (Jun 22, 2010)

Aether said:


> If that's the case it would have to be one where the the acquisition of knowledge is a joke. I don't see such a future to be beneficial to mankind. By the way I don't see anyone worshipping science.
> 
> 
> Not really. Even if this were the case a key difference remains - science actually works most of the time and when it doesn't we can admit it without being locked up or killed.


Well, I see that "worship" is too big a word to use and I apologize for that. But what I meant with religion being replaced by science and the government is that we have science to explain how everything works and where everything originated from (like religion back in the days) and most people believe that without even trying to prove it wrong (like people did with religion) and we have the government to tell us what to do (religion used to do that) and most people wouldn't question the rightness and honesty of the establishment (the same used to be the case with religion). The president (or prime minister or whatever) has replaced the role of God (or Jesus or Muhammed or whatever). I'm not saying that they're doing the same stuff or that they have the exact same function, just that Americans today look at Obama the same way people used to look at Jesus.


----------



## Zomboy (Jun 12, 2010)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> I hope I made it clear that I was being sarcastic. My reply was the default reaction of our culture which overrides experience with theory. "X happened to me." "No it didn't" I've never understood that mentality. I've experienced all sorts of crazy things that the current state of our science will tell me is impossible.


Everyone wants to be right

But isn't that just human nature?

To answer Wicky:

I have clairvoyant dreams as well. In fact, the only dreams I have that I ever remember end up happening a day or two after I have them

I had a lot of these in college, but they were mostly about going grocery shopping and what I'd be studying for homework

Clairvoyance faaaail


----------



## whisperycat (Aug 9, 2009)

One night I dreamt a white bird had flown into my mouth. When I woke up I found I'd eaten my pillow :crazy:


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> I noticed since long time ago, that whenever my mind is free from any thoughts, like when I'm in a long holidays with nothing to do, I began to experience psychic phenomenas.
> 
> Like one day when my family were visiting some relatives, I was alone in the house, lay on my bed. Suddenly, I heard this voice like someone turning on a radio. The voice getting louder and louder. I heard my parents chatting to each other. I heard my sister and brother arguing about some drinks, and then there's something fell to the ground, and my brother yelled at my sister.
> 
> ...


One of the things that fascinates me in regard to psychic phenomena is the whole idea of being "intuitive". To hear various people talk about intuitiveness, the phenomenon can range anywhere from being clairvoyant on the one hand to being able to draw inferences on the other hand (this latter is closer to my own psychic talent). 

Also, what relationship would there be between suppressing some elements of your personality (such as not really making any decision while you try to read what someone else is saying) and suppressing [or is it repressing] possible psi-related phenomena such as that "strange feeling?"

What are the boundaries between relatively normal mental phenomena, the statistical probability that the average person would have one or two "psychic moments" as part of a normal lifetime, and those events that would make someone believe that someone else is indeed insane?

In other words, how do we examine and understand "psychic talents" using the tools of a more conventional psychology? That leaves me fascinated.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

DouglasMl said:


> In other words, how do we examine and understand "psychic talents" using the tools of a more conventional psychology? That leaves me fascinated.


This is what troubles me with modern psychology. Although the scientific method has its strengths, applying it to consciousness seems to discard the subjective experience all together. For example, the word "neurosis" is no longer in use because it cannot be objectively defined while the nature of the phenomenon is self-evident. This is why I like the term "soul doctor" for Jungian analysts as they treat the person as a person and not as a thing. 

To me, applying the criteria of the scientific method to one's own subjective experience seems to be the way to further look into this. Begin with one's own five sense and the activities of mind and draw conclusions from there.


----------



## RaVenDeaLeR (Aug 20, 2010)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> This is what troubles me with modern psychology. Although the scientific method has its strengths, applying it to consciousness seems to discard the subjective experience all together. For example, the word "neurosis" is no longer in use because it cannot be objectively defined while the nature of the phenomenon is self-evident. This is why I like the term "soul doctor" for Jungian analysts as they treat the person as a person and not as a thing.
> 
> To me, applying the criteria of the scientific method to one's own subjective experience seems to be the way to further look into this. Begin with one's own five sense and the activities of mind and draw conclusions from there.


I have to agree. These instances are very gray at this point. All smoke and mirrors. I myself was brought up in such a way as to be oblivious to the subtler energies and senses. To focus mainly on material reality and classify all other things as purely imaginary. Yet the pull this huge mystery presents leads me to study further instead of dismissing it. The question remains largely unanswered. There is no doubt that considering the general lack of understanding, this sort of thing has been used and abused by many, shattering its wholesome side at the hands of pessemistic skeptics.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Does this means I have to take some tests?


----------



## Rationality (Jul 8, 2010)

I've only had 1 experience that would fall under 'psychic' but it was incredibly mundane and probably more an instance of really knowing someone and being clued in to speech patterns. 

One time I was playing tennis and talking to my partner. He was replying, and suddenly I visualized him misspeaking a certain word. Soon after that, he misspoke the word _exactly_ like I imagined. This was not a word he had misspoke before, and such a premonition has not happened again, so it intrigues me.


----------



## RaVenDeaLeR (Aug 20, 2010)

WickedQueen said:


> Does this means I have to take some tests?


why not wickedqueen? testing is the scientific method. i personally dont like tests, and the pressure of psychic testing would probably swamp my abilities(lame excuses?)

I would lean more towards becoming as perceptive as possible to my surroundings and feelings, expanding my dream recall and interpretation capabilities, soaking up everything i can on the subject (critisism and all) and patiently keeping track of what does and doesnt seem to work in the processes i attempt to use. taking that approach it doesnt really matter if this stuff exists or not, all of those things are wonderful skills to develope anyways, and they dont hurt anybody, not even you. haha thats certainly the approach i've taken.

also I think making tests would be cooler than taking tests.:crazy:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

That depends on the cost and the time I must spend for the tests. LOL. I rarely have time for activities other than work, hangout with friends, and playing with my baby nephew. :crazy:


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> That depends on the cost and the time I must spend for the tests. LOL. I rarely have time for activities other than work, hangout with friends, and playing with my baby nephew. :crazy:


Ah. You're asking whether or not the tests would be doable in the limited amount of time you can take out of your work day. That would depend on the tests in question and who is administering the tests. 

My own concerns are a little different. Specifically, what would be the consequences of those tests for your dignity as a person and as a research subject? In other words, what are the _ethical _considerations of undergoing such a study? Is the research/investigation going to be conducted in such a way that your rights and dignity will be protected? I'm a social scientist by education, so paying attention to research ethics is part of my job--even if it isn't necessarily part of your own job, WickedQueen.

I can easily see some people using such a study as a front for an attempt to diagnose you either as delusional or as psychotic in some other way. That's what we would need to watch out for.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 25, 2009)

I have not had deja vu dreams, but deja vu moments. I feel like I have dreamt a few of the moments I have had.

Why test yourself? Is recognition that important? I believe you! 

But llike, our brain has capabilities that we will never experience. There is always a chance that someone will have unlocked a small percentage that had some crazy psychic ability.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

DouglasMl said:


> Ah. You're asking whether or not the tests would be doable in the limited amount of time you can take out of your work day. That would depend on the tests in question and who is administering the tests.
> 
> My own concerns are a little different. Specifically, what would be the consequences of those tests for your dignity as a person and as a research subject? In other words, what are the _ethical _considerations of undergoing such a study? Is the research/investigation going to be conducted in such a way that your rights and dignity will be protected? I'm a social scientist by education, so paying attention to research ethics is part of my job--even if it isn't necessarily part of your own job, WickedQueen.
> 
> I can easily see some people using such a study as a front for an attempt to diagnose you either as delusional or as psychotic in some other way. That's what we would need to watch out for.


I graduate from math and science faculty, so you can say that I'm a scientist as well. My question: what's the relevance of the test result of me as a research subject with my pride and dignity as a person? The worst the result can do is determine me as a liar or a delusional person. Both doesn't bother me, because I'm already aware of that possibilities and I don't care. I don't define myself from others eyes. I know I'm telling the truth, God know I'm telling the truth, and that's enough for me.

Now, on theoretical point of view, what kind of tests are you talking about?



Tommy said:


> Why test yourself? Is recognition that important? I believe you!


LOL. Thanks. I'm just curious what will scientists say to explain the phenomena, although I suspect that the result won't go far from "lie" or "delusional". That's what they usually said.


----------



## Kojo (Sep 1, 2010)

I think I read a study a while back saying that some humans can see up to three seconds into the future, like you know when you know something's about to happen a couple of seconds before it happens? 

Two weeks seems a bit crazy to me. But hey, the subconscious tries to riddle out problems suppressed by the conscious during the day. Maybe you were having a waking dream. Was there any connection to you and the school, you and a scholarship, you and money issues, anything even closely related to that. 

I agree with the first responder that the first situation was just your intuition and deductive prowess, albeit a strong one. It's the second scenario that is fascinating to me.


----------

